# The Springmaid Line, Lancaster & Chester RR



## DA Cookie (Jan 6, 2014)

Hello everyone. New member here. 

The L & C RR. Anyone ever hear of it? This is the line I am starting to model. It is a short line RR in South Carolina. Really short, 30 miles. 

In 1873 a charter was granted for a 55 mile RR that would link the towns of Chester, Lancaster and Cheraw SC, but the original investors ran low on funds after the original 30 miles were laid and never recovered. In 1896 Colonel Leroy Springs purchased the foreclosed property as it was auctioned on the steps of the Chester courthouse for $25,000 dollars. The originally planned line to Cheraw was never completed.

In 1902, the original narrow gauge tracks were changed to standard so the RR could switch cars with the longer standard gauge lines they connected to instead of having to switch loads between tracks. It is from this point forward that I am going to model as the line hasn't changed very much since then. The building of Interstate 77 which crosses the line is one major exception as it brought the addition of large customers in the new business park.

Colonel Springs had built a system of cotton mills and textile plants along the line before his death. The line once serviced the World's Largest Cotton Mill, but by the late 1980's textile manufacturing in the area had pretty much vanished. The I-77 industrial park, which includes Guardian Industries has helped keep the line profitable. The Springs family retained ownership of the line until 2010 when it was sold to Gulf and Ohio Railways which operates it today. The line has been in continuous operation for more than 115 years and today connects to both the Norfolk Southern and CSX RRs.

There was an amusement park. On the banks of the Catawba River. When I was a kid it was just starting to die out. We used to go there and roller skate in the round, hardwood floored rink. We would swim and dive in the olympic sized swimming pool, climb on the retired fighter plane, and ride on the only miniature steam driven RR in the world. There was more than a mile of rail, three locomotives, two flat cars, four passenger cars, and a caboose. The miniature line was serviced by a roundhouse, turntable, station, water tower, two sidings, and even a tunnel. The museum features most of the miniature train restored. It also features an HO replica of the life size Springmaid line from end to end.

Here's a link to their web page. Check out the history and RR museum sections.

http://www.landcrailroad.com/index.html

Here's a pic of the caboose from the miniature train on display in the museum. One of the locomotives and at least one passenger and flat car each are on a section of rail downstairs. I might not get a chance to get back in there for a pic until March though.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Bump for the thread.

So you don't think you're being ignored. 
I guess no one has heard of them. 
Someone from the south should know of them?

I do now that you posted.


----------



## DA Cookie (Jan 6, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thanks Ed. Hope you checked out the museum page. The replica of the line is pretty sweet but they don't have good detail pictures. 

I don't worry about people answering my post. Unless I am asking for info. I'm not looking for attention. :smokin: There does seem to be an amazing amount of lurking that goes on here. Lol. I can dig it though. 

I do love the story of the line though. Colonel Springs was a character, but not as bad as his con Eliot. The Warbird. He was a flashy one for sure.

Thanks for looking.


----------

